# BIG update 16012007 More than 550 motorhomeplaces in the UK



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

It may be known already that the we maintain a website stating a list, among many other issues, with more than 400 motorhome-/camperplaces in the UK and also a 400 for the Netherlands. Most of these are free of charge.

We browse the Internet continuously searching for any information to modify the list on our website in order to keep it as extended and reliable as possible.

We are Dutchmen and although England is our favorite vacation destination, it will be clear that we are not able to check the information we gather about each places personally. Possibly you are a citizen of the U.K.
or one of the visitors of places on 'our' list. For this reason we would like you to ask you a favor.

If you are aware of any information on 'our' list not in line with the data on our website, e.g. additional or expired data, we would appreciate it very much to get a message from you. Your information will be used to
update our site making it more useful to the many visitors we have. A picture of the motorhomeplace will be appreciated very much as well.

Let us know if you have a website yourself with minutes of a trip in England In most cases and with your permission we will be happy  to link to this site.

In the name of all the visitors of our site we would to like to thank you in advance for your help.

If you wish to consult our list, please visit www.camperplus.info and choose first the tab Engeland and ther you see a tab "vrije camperplaatsen Engeland". The list is written in English.

If any questions or remarks are left, don't hesitate to contact.

Whit regards 
Henk & Wieke

www.henk-wieke.nl change in www.camperplus.info


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hey! This is really useful. I live in Cornwall and I didn't know about half the places you mentioned for free overnight parking. Will try some of them.

Thanks and welcome


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Beste Henk & Wieke,

I have to practise my Dutch, so:

Dank u wel voor deze lijst. Ik heb enkele dubbele plaatsen op uw lijst gezien en och sommige plaatsen die zometeen verboden zijn. Ik zal uw een e-mail toesturen.

Groeten,
Gerhard


----------



## 95106 (May 1, 2005)

*Very helpful*

Thanks


----------



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

Boff said:


> Beste Henk & Wieke,
> 
> I have to practise my Dutch, so:
> 
> ...


Hello Gerhard.

Whe hope you will do that. 
And your dutch is better then my English I think so :?

You can send it to email address [email protected]

Wij hopen echt dat het je lukt.
In ieder geval alvast bedankt

trouwens. .. op een Engels camperforum, een duitse vlag woonplaats Utrecht?


----------



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Tanks Snoopy-nl,

Your informations is verry usefull for our trip to the UK in june 2006.


----------



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello, it is a late but we have change the site to 
www.camperplus.info and it are now more than 550 

Thans for visit us 
Henk & Wieke


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Henk & Wieke

Thank you very much for your very useful list.

However, you know how some Dutch people who live in the Netherlands do not like it when they are told that they live in Holland?
Because of your different regions?

Well, it is the same here in Wales/_Wales_ and in Scotland/_Schotland_. 
We are not England/_Engeland_.

Can you please change your website information to show sites in the United Kingdom/_Het Verenigd Koninkrijk_.

I have found some really good wild camping places here in Wales, I will give you the information later

Thankyou/dank u/diolch yn fawr iawn!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> diolch yn fawr iawn!


I had one, and the wheel went round.....

Slainte Mhath, & up yer kilt.

Dougie.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

i will definitely spend some time looking through your listings

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*excellent list*

This is an excellent list!

Is there any chance we can down load it? or could you send the spreadsheet by email? I would like to print it out

Thank you,
Grant


----------



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dear site (www.camperplus.info) users

We have don a very big update from the wild camping spot on our site.

The wild camping site places (and some campings) from the UK and the Netherlands are now better printable and ..... you can download now  .
We have tryed it to make also user friendly

If you find thing that didn't work please contact us :roll:

Thanks and enjoy yourself with the new information.

Henk & Wieke
Netherlands

If you now new places ore older are closed  let us now.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Snoopy-nl
Lots of places listed that i never new also I like the bit about Tesco car parks.


----------

